# OH CRAP! CRITICAL MISTAKE with Habanero Peppers and my Dehydrator!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We are over-run with both Habanero and Jalapeno Peppers so I decided to put some up for future spice rubs etc. So while Mrs Slippy slept, I hauled out the Dehydrator, cut up 3 or 4 trays of Habaneros and Jalepnos and put them on the dehydrator for 3 hours at 135 F.

Now keep in mind, I have experimented with various ways to make my peppers hotter than normal and this year has been no exception. I have at least 4 Jalapeno plants and 1 Habanero plant that I have hit hard with heavy nitrogen fertilizer and magnesium sulphate for a couple of months now. They are HOT!

An hour or so into the dehydration process, I noticed my mouth, nose and eyes were getting uncomfortable. Mrs S woke and fixed herself breakfast and immediately accused me of sabotaging her Oatmeal with Habanero Juice or some such nonsenese.

Then I noticed the dogs had retreated into the bedroom, one under the bed and the other in her kennel. 

OH SHIT! I realized, I had just created a Capcaisin Bomb inside of Slippy Lodge that Mr Scoville himself and over 400,000 of his Units would be most proud of!

So I jumped into action, moved the dehydrator out to the back porch and 20 minutes later it was back to normal inside the house. I did poke my head out onto the back porch and DAMN! The smell of HOTNESS is permeating the area like I'd never have guessed. On a good note, any creepy crawlies will probably vacate the porch for a while! 

Lesson Learned!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't you hate when something goes wrong that wives immediately assume it's our fault? I mean, they're usually right, but, don't ya hate it? :devil:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

P.O., you are so correct!

I had to laugh, Mrs S grabbed a paper towel from the paper towel holder near where I had the Dehydrator and wiped her mouth with it while she ate. Evidently the paper towel roll had sucked up all the Capcaisin Fumes and was "saturated with heat". Crazy how hot this stuff is!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

That had to be an interesting hour or so, glad it worked out for you, we are never to old to learn , I had difficulty admitting that but it will pass...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Don't you hate when something goes wrong that wives immediately assume it's our fault? I mean, they're usually right, but, don't ya hate it? :devil:


Or when something is lost, it's always the wide's fault, as in "Where did you put that (fill in the blank) thing?"


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> P.O., you are so correct!
> 
> I had to laugh, Mrs S grabbed a paper towel from the paper towel holder near where I had the Dehydrator and wiped her mouth with it while she ate. Evidently the paper towel roll had sucked up all the Capcaisin Fumes and was "saturated with heat". Crazy how hot this stuff is!


Yeah, those hot peppers can be nasty. Good to use gloves when cutting them up. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep explaining to my bride that there are perfectly logical reason for things to go wrong or break. And then, right on cue, this past Thursday the dryer decides to commit suicide while I am drying my favorite pair of jeans. I did something to it, of course, and I am getting that look over the top of her glasses again. lain:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

On the pepper front, I planted late this year but looking this morning I am going to have a boat load of peppers! Need to get the Dehydrator out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Don't you hate when something goes wrong that wives immediately assume it's our fault? I mean, they're usually right, but, don't ya hate it? :devil:


 However they are often right.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

So you pepper sprayed your house? I need to do that the next time the in-laws come to town.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Working with Habaneros is sort of like working with poison ivy, except the effects are quicker. Never touch any other body parts until hands have been washed, especially face or groin.

I only grow those every few years. I dry them like Slippy, but at a kitchen safe temperature. Then put them up in Mason jars.

The jalepeno and hot cherry peppers usually get pickeled or canned in salsa. The bells into spaghetti sauce, frozen, or dried.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Yup dehydrating anything but fruit inside the house can be over powering. I'll do jerky and the like inside but herbs and peppers out in the garage.

Slippy grind some up for powder is a good way to get rid of some. 

Grind outside though and cover the dedicated coffee bean grinder with a rag while grinding will help keep you eyes and nose from suffering.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wives comment is usually, "_I know it had to be you! No elves here..._"

She also has upped it to, "_The dog has no thumbs_!"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> Or when something is lost, it's always the wide's fault, as in "Where did you put that (fill in the blank) thing?"


 And when something is missing if you can describe it well enough seems wife knows right were it is. And that is not where the husband put it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Great way to keep mice and other unwanted vermin out of the house.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> We are over-run with both Habanero and Jalapeno Peppers so I decided to put some up for future spice rubs etc. So while Mrs Slippy slept, I hauled out the Dehydrator, cut up 3 or 4 trays of Habaneros and Jalepnos and put them on the dehydrator for 3 hours at 135 F.
> 
> Now keep in mind, I have experimented with various ways to make my peppers hotter than normal and this year has been no exception. I have at least 4 Jalapeno plants and 1 Habanero plant that I have hit hard with heavy nitrogen fertilizer and magnesium sulphate for a couple of months now. They are HOT!
> 
> ...


same thing with onions Mister Slippy we put our dehydrator on the porch or the whole house would stink. Thanks for sharing your pepper story, your pain our gain


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Critical mistake #2*

Ok,

The habaneros came out of the dehydrator looking good so I washed my hands then put them in a couple of mason jars and placed them in the small oven to "oven can" them.

The jalapenos are still not dry so I cut them up in smaller pieces and started the dehydrator again.

Then, I poured myself ANOTHER TALL BOURBON and settled in to watch the NASCAR race...I cannot remember if I washed my hands...

Then (CRITICAL MISTAKE #2)...l I scratched the inner part of my left nostril of my nose...NO you knuckleheads, I did not PICK my nose, I merely felt a small itch and scratched...

FREAKIN FIRE UP INSIDE MY NOSTRILS!

(Again, I'm an idiot...:vs_wave


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Ok,
> 
> The habaneros came out of the dehydrator looking good so I washed my hands then put them in a couple of mason jars and placed them in the small oven to "oven can" them.
> 
> ...


Slippy be thankful for:

1) It was not the habaneros:vs_shocked:

2) You scratched your nose and not your groin :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Slippy be thankful for:
> 
> 1) It was not the habaneros:vs_shocked:
> 
> 2) You scratched your nose and not your groin :tango_face_grin:


Thank you Trapper, I avoided CRITICAL MISTAKE #3 as I was just about to give my nutter butters a bit of a scratch! :vs_whistle:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Feel your pain. 
My house frequently gets the same treatment. I may have to use the garage this year.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy,you need to aerosolize it and call it Slippy juice!.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy juice sounds like an alternative to KY.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son 1 stopped by for Sunday Meatball lunch today and being a "tough guy", he grabs one of the dehydrated Habanero's and breaks it up into pieces and tosses it onto his plate of meatballs. Mrs S and I both warned him...Well Mrs S warned him, I DARED HIM! :devil:

CRITICAL MISTAKE #1 FOR SON 1! :vs_lol: At first he tried to hide it but then it became to freakin' hot and he was sputtering and coughing! Good times at Slippy Lodge! :vs_blush:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Son 1 stopped by for Sunday Meatball lunch today and being a "tough guy", he grabs one of the dehydrated Habanero's and breaks it up into pieces and tosses it onto his plate of meatballs. Mrs S and I both warned him...Well Mrs S warned him, I DARED HIM! :devil:
> 
> CRITICAL MISTAKE #1 FOR SON 1! :vs_lol: At first he tried to hide it but then it became to freakin' hot and he was sputtering and coughing! Good times at Slippy Lodge! :vs_blush:


Did he wash his hands?

Or will there be a part two?:vs_cry: :vs_lol:

P.S. give him a few malt beverages to see part two :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Slippy juice sounds like an alternative to KY.


Slippy juice is what you use with those newfangled sex robots, ain't it? :devil:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Slippy juice is what you use with those newfangled sex robots, ain't it? :devil:


I had no idea they even existed until I Googled it. Is that you Slippy?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You can even change the face if you get bored with her.

https://www.maxim.com/gear/new-customizable-sex-doll-2018-1


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

double double


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay guys c'mon. That's enough. If you must take it to the bunker please.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I couldn't help but laugh at this. Next time, Carolina Reapers!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Okay guys c'mon. That's enough. If you must take it to the bunker please.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Okay guys c'mon. That's enough. If you must take it to the bunker please.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ha,ha,ha! You had the dogs running for cover, and the wife thinking that you had spiked her Quaker Oats.


> Mrs S woke and fixed herself breakfast and immediately accused me of sabotaging her Oatmeal with Habanero Juice or some such nonsense.


That sounds like something that I would do.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Son 1 stopped by for Sunday Meatball lunch today and being a "tough guy", he grabs one of the dehydrated Habanero's and breaks it up into pieces and tosses it onto his plate of meatballs. Mrs S and I both warned him...Well Mrs S warned him, I DARED HIM! :devil:
> 
> CRITICAL MISTAKE #1 FOR SON 1! :vs_lol: At first he tried to hide it but then it became to freakin' hot and he was sputtering and coughing! Good times at Slippy Lodge! :vs_blush:


Ha, ha, ha! Jesus, it was just a fun time all around.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Son 1 stopped by for Sunday Meatball lunch today and being a "tough guy", he grabs one of the dehydrated Habanero's and breaks it up into pieces and tosses it onto his plate of meatballs. Mrs S and I both warned him...Well Mrs S warned him, I DARED HIM! :devil:
> 
> CRITICAL MISTAKE #1 FOR SON 1! :vs_lol: At first he tried to hide it but then it became to freakin' hot and he was sputtering and coughing! Good times at Slippy Lodge! :vs_blush:


This story sorta reminds me of an old pal who ran a fruit stand c store. He had a cool guest worker emplyoee named Joe who enjoyed to trick gringoes into eating hot stuff. A guy some in one day and he told the guy to stick a tooth into some special hot suce he had..Daves insantanity super hot commerative or similear. Near pure cop pepper spray. Well instead of following directions the guy dunked a taco chip in it and took a big bite. His throat clamped shut and they had to to take him to the hospital by ambulance. Old Joe had to promise not to do that again in the future.


----------

